# Anyone think this mod is doable?



## AclockworkBlue (Nov 26, 2018)

So I have a Honda HRX217HZA lawnmower with the electric start. I like the start on it. I want to mod my Honda 720ASA with the same style key and battery. The plug in starter I don't think I'll ever use again. The cord was cold, wouldn't move much in the weather. I had to get on my hands and knees to find where I plug it in.

It is basically the same engine. So why not buy the parts for the electric start and install it. Does anyone think that this would work?

Thanks


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

There are some Honda inclusive members on here, I am not one of them. The problems I see are the starter may not be powerful enough, or the battery; the starter may not line up with the bolt holes on the snowblower engine; the pinion starter engage gear may not mesh; do you have a geared flywheel, a starter designed for a vertical engine may be different than a starter for a horizontal engine. Easy enough to take the starter off and see if it fits.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

AclockworkBlue said:


> So I have a Honda HRX217HZA lawnmower with the electric start. I like the start on it. I want to mod my Honda 720ASA with the same style key and battery. The plug in starter I don't think I'll ever use again. The cord was cold, wouldn't move much in the weather. I had to get on my hands and knees to find where I plug it in.
> 
> It is basically the same engine. So why not buy the parts for the electric start and install it. Does anyone think that this would work?
> 
> Thanks


I'm not a Honda inclusive member, but if the holes were drilled to accept the starter, why not give it a shot?
Put 'electric starter Honda' in the search engine here, see what you come up with.
Best of Luck!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

I don't think anyone has ever asked this question. The battery and key setup on that mower is good, I agree. I have one as well. When I added a battery and LED light to my older HS520 I had to reorient the plug box and starter switch (same as the 720 setup I believe). You're right in that the plug box is set up poorly and is awkward to access. My solution was to make a short pigtail (about 8" long) that stayed plugged into the 520, was zip tied to the handlebars, and was easier to access. However, the machine was so easy to start I never used the electric start and my wife (who I got the electric start for) never blew any snow. When I bought a HS720 to replace the 520 I got the commercial version (which isn't available with electric start), but wouldn't have got it even if it had been an option. That being said you obviously like yours. I know they are a great option if you have rotator cuff issues and the starting motion with your arm can be painful.

The displacement on HS720 is 186 cc; the HSS724ACTD two stage is only a tad bigger (196 cc). Yet the battery powering the mower you are considering is tiny compared to the HSS724ACTD. This is a red flag for me—there is obviously a reason why Honda opted to AC power the starter on the HS720. For one reason is you need more torque to start a cold engine. That means bigger battery. Shaft orientation may play into this as well.

You have to compare the integration of the starter wheel with the motor, bolt hole alignment, etc. Not saying it won't work, but you may encounter a torque issue come cold weather. There is a reason Honda didn't do this from the get-go.

Please post your results. We'll be curious to know if it works. Best of luck.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Why not look up the part number of each starter and see if it's the same part number ? If they are the same you should be good. 

If they aren't but you have the mower anyway and some place with heat why not give it a shot but inspect all the things mentioned above before powering it up.
Bigger battery from the mower would be a necessity in IL. Motorcycle or L&G


.


----------



## AclockworkBlue (Nov 26, 2018)

CalgaryPT said:


> I don't think anyone has ever asked this question. The battery and key setup on that mower is good, I agree. I have one as well. When I added a battery and LED light to my older HS520 I had to reorient the plug box and starter switch (same as the 720 setup I believe). You're right in that the plug box is set up poorly and is awkward to access. My solution was to make a short pigtail (about 8" long) that stayed plugged into the 520, was zip tied to the handlebars, and was easier to access. However, the machine was so easy to start I never used the electric start and my wife (who I got the electric start for) never blew any snow. When I bought a HS720 to replace the 520 I got the commercial version (which isn't available with electric start), but wouldn't have got it even if it had been an option. That being said you obviously like yours. I know they are a great option if you have rotator cuff issues and the starting motion with your arm can be painful.
> 
> The displacement on HS720 is 186 cc; the HSS724ACTD two stage is only a tad bigger (196 cc). Yet the battery powering the mower you are considering is tiny compared to the HSS724ACTD. This is a red flag for me—there is obviously a reason why Honda opted to AC power the starter on the HS720. For one reason is you need more torque to start a cold engine. That means bigger battery. Shaft orientation may play into this as well.
> 
> ...


So I put in the cart every part on the mower for the battery setup. The Battery/ Main harness and starter motor from hondalawnparts.com and it came out to $450. Now I might not need every item, but still its not what I was looking to spend. I mean $200 sure, pushing $300 maybe. It does start up real nice first pull and I like to tinker but it might be a little outside what I wanted to spend (to even try).

Also I thought maybe the larger battery was for running the light, the motor on the chute, etc which mine wouldn't have. I didn't consider the cold starting vs warm start.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

AclockworkBlue said:


> So I put in the cart every part on the mower for the battery setup. The Battery/ Main harness and starter motor from hondalawnparts.com and it came out to $450. Now I might not need every item, but still its not what I was looking to spend. I mean $200 sure, pushing $300 maybe. It does start up real nice first pull and I like to tinker but it might be a little outside what I wanted to spend (to even try).
> 
> Also I thought maybe the larger battery was for running the light, which mine wouldn't have. I didn't consider the cold starting vs warm start.


You're not the first one here to have the experience at checkout time with parts. You could always test the idea by seeing if the starter from your mower even fits, then jerry rig the output of the starter switch on the mower to the snowblower and see if it starts. Do it in spring when you know there is no risk of snow and the lawn doesn't yet need mowing. At least you'd know if feasible at least. If it doesn't work, you'll be happy you didn't spend the money. But if it does you'll have a more informed decision to make and just have to worry about the winter start issue.

A compromise could be a high end winter cord that stays flexible, and a pigtail like I suggested that makes it easier to access that silly starter switch.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

And BTW, we all get the "I like to tinker" thing


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

This is a summer project to me. I like it and it might be doable for less if you found a used doner mower for parts with a bad trans as blown motor will be hard to find it’s a Honda. You will need a larger battery for winter and battery box or Might be able to use a lithium jump starter to power it. My matco versapack starts v8s and would easily operate that starter

First would be to determine if dc starter bolts up and cranks motor 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

First off, fun idea. But I see a problem, I haven’t seen any charge coils for the gc160 or gc190. Having a battery start would be the most useful if it didn’t require a wall plug to charge the battery.

I though about adding a GX160/200 coil and flywheel to run led lights on my hs720 but there were to many differences between platforms.

Second thought was a gx200 swap. Which can be done quite easily, but got a bit cost prohibitive. But it would earn some some bragging rights. 😎


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

drmerdp said:


> First off, fun idea. But I see a problem, I haven’t seen any charge coils for the gc160 or gc190. Having a battery start would be the most useful if it didn’t require a wall plug to charge the battery.
> 
> I though about adding a GX160/200 coil and flywheel to run led lights on my hs720 but there were to many differences between platforms.
> 
> Second thought was a gx200 swap. Which can be done quite easily, but got a bit cost prohibitive. But it would earn some some bragging rights. 😎


Really good point. Add to the other reasons Honda didn't do it from the get-go. The charge coil would add more cost to the price point. A larger battery could give you a few starts no doubt, but you'd need to add a charger/tender to it afterwards. Better than the AC cord, but kind of self-defeating.


----------



## AclockworkBlue (Nov 26, 2018)

CalgaryPT said:


> Really good point. Add to the other reasons Honda didn't do it from the get-go. The charge coil would add more cost to the price point. A larger battery could give you a few starts no doubt, but you'd need to add a charger/tender to it afterwards. Better than the AC cord, but kind of self-defeating.


you guys aren't making me happy with these replies, haha!


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

I would think the larger battery for more 'CCA's in the cold weather.
In cold weather, the molecular activity of the battery slows down, meaning the 'Electrons' movement slows. When they slow down, they don't produce enough current flow to spin the starter fast enough for long enough periods of time to start a harder starting engine in the cold.
It would act like the battery is dead or too low in charge until the battery is warmed up.
The small battery wouldn't have the 'reserve capacity' that a physically larger battery would have, to have enough slower flowing electrons to spin the starter motor over long enough and fast enough to start the engine multiple times.
We shall await Tabora's input on this, he is really up on electronics and electrical things.


----------



## AclockworkBlue (Nov 26, 2018)

ST1100A said:


> I would think the larger battery for more 'CCA's in the cold weather.
> In cold weather, the molecular activity of the battery slows down, meaning the 'Electrons' movement slows. When they slow down, they don't produce enough current flow to spin the starter fast enough for long enough periods of time to start a harder starting engine in the cold.
> It would act like the battery is dead or too low in charge until the battery is warmed up.
> The small battery wouldn't have the 'reserve capacity' that a physically larger battery would have, to have enough slower flowing electrons to spin the starter motor over long enough and fast enough to start the engine multiple times.
> We shall await Tabora's input on this, he is really up on electronics and electrical things.


 Help me Tabora-wan Kenobi, you're my only hope


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

AclockworkBlue said:


> Help me Tabora-wan Kenobi, you're my only hope


I'm sure Tabora has a parts list with all the 'Cross-over' parts and the 'Where Used' list in his collection vault of Honda info.
Just keep and eye out for the 'Tabora Report', he will find something, give him time to read this post, he is probably working on something now and will post the info you are looking for, or 'Private Message' him, he may be able to help.


----------



## AclockworkBlue (Nov 26, 2018)

ST1100A said:


> I'm sure Tabora has a parts list with all the 'Cross-over' parts and the 'Where Used' list in his collection vault of Honda info.
> Just keep and eye out for the 'Tabora Report', he will find something, give him time to read this post, he is probably working on something now and will post the info you are looking for, or 'Private Message' him, he may be able to help.


Yeah, Tabora is great. He's very knowable. I'm sure he'll get around to this and give me more detailed information then my brain can process, haha


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

I like CalgaryPT solution. Pigtail plug and 30 foot cold weather extension cord.


----------



## AclockworkBlue (Nov 26, 2018)

aa335 said:


> I like CalgaryPT solution. Pigtail plug and 30 foot cold weather extension cord.


But then it doesn't start with a turn of a key. HAHA!

i think that would be the most cost effective solution to the problem I face.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

drmerdp said:


> First off, fun idea. But I see a problem, I haven’t seen any charge coils for the gc160 or gc190. Having a battery start would be the most useful if it didn’t require a wall plug to charge the battery.
> 
> I though about adding a GX160/200 coil and flywheel to run led lights on my hs720 but there were to many differences between platforms.
> 
> Second thought was a gx200 swap. Which can be done quite easily, but got a bit cost prohibitive. But it would earn some some bragging rights. 😎


The lawnmower has a tiny charge coil built in, it is a small one, he'd also want to keep it charged with a small charger when not in use.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

AclockworkBlue said:


> Help me Tabora-wan Kenobi, you're my only hope


What's your engine model number & serial number?
Heck, a battery start option has been available for the GC160/GC190 since 2004... Just wire it up to the battery of your choice and add a key switch.

Starter Motor: Honda Small Engine Parts GC190 OEM Parts Diagram for STARTER MOTOR | Boats.net


* Honda Adds Electric Start Option to Popular GC Series Engines *

October 17, 2003 — Alpharetta, Ga.

Already the choice for many equipment manufacturers seeking to add value to their brands, Honda's GC series premium residential engines will become more flexible with the addition of an electric start option, the company announced.

Electric start will be available on the GC160 and GCV160, in addition to the recently introduced GC190 and GCV190 horizontal and vertical shaft engines, found commonly on such equipment as pressure washers, mowers, pumps, generators, and more. The electric start models will be available nationally through Honda Engine distributors and to OEMs in early 2004.

Honda's innovative key-operated electric start will be powered by either a conventional 12-volt lead-acid battery, or by a common 14.4-volt NiCd battery pack compatible with cordless power tools like drills and screwdrivers. This inexpensive technology will offer manufacturers a choice, and will appeal to those that have other products powered by NiCd batteries in their product lines. Because the battery pack has multiple uses, battery life is extended.

This unique technology also will enable equipment manufacturers and retailers to appeal to customers that own or intend to buy cordless tools, and customers unable to operate a manual recoil starter.

Honda GC series premium residential engines range from 5.0 to 6.5 horsepower. In keeping with Honda's tradition of technological and environmental leadership, these OHC engines deliver unparalleled durability, quality, reliability, low emissions, fuel economy, and ease of starting.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I’m surprised it’s been around so long, I haven’t successfully located an appropriate flywheel and charge coil though.


----------



## AclockworkBlue (Nov 26, 2018)

tabora said:


> What's your engine model number & serial number?
> Heck, a battery start option has been available for the GC160/GC190 since 2004... Just wire it up to the battery of your choice and add a key switch.


I just got the machine maybe 2 weeks ago new. I'm not familiar with it all that much yet. It's a HS720ASA with a GC190 model engine. I took a look quick in my dark shed with a flashlight. Does anyone who has it know if I need to remove the cover to see the engine serial number?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

drmerdp said:


> I’m surprised it’s been around so long, I haven’t successfully located an appropriate flywheel and charge coil though.


The OP has the HS720ASA, so at least he's already got the toothed flywheel...

Here's a guy that did the charging coil upgrade: Honda GC engine lighting coil upgrade. It does work.
He says the GX160/200 starter parts fit and work on the GC160/190.








Ignition Key Switch Control Box & Electric Starter Motor Fits Honda GX160 GX200 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Ignition Key Switch Control Box & Electric Starter Motor Fits Honda GX160 GX200 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I came across that thread too. The GC flywheel doesn’t have magnets on the inside of the flywheel for the charge coil. And the GX ring gear for electric start needed to be removed to clear the GC ignition coil.

Charging System vs Electric start, truth is I’ve only used the electric start once.

I wanted LEDs so I built a rail mounted battery box with led pod that does the trick for now.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

drmerdp said:


> Charging System vs Electric start


Yeah, if I were doing it on a HS720ASA, I'd just swap the 120V starter for the 12V one, buy one of the aftermarket keyswitches, and use a lithium ion 14.4V battery from my old Dewalt drill with a charger socket shell mounted on the HS720...

That link I had in Post #23 would do nicely, or buy the actual GC190 starter motor and one of the key switches shown below to go where the current plug-in starter switch is mounted. No on-board charging required. Just take the pack back inside and stick it in the Dewalt charger. That's kinda what I do with my HR214SMA that I converted from a HR214SXA mower.








Honda Ignition key Switch For GX160 GX200 GX240 GX270 GX340 GX390 Generator | eBay


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

drmerdp said:


> I came across that thread too. The GC flywheel doesn’t have magnets on the inside of the flywheel for the charge coil. And the GX ring gear for electric start needed to be removed to clear the GC ignition coil.
> 
> Charging System vs Electric start, truth is I’ve only used the electric start once.
> 
> I wanted LEDs so I built a rail mounted battery box with led pod that does the trick for now.


The charge coil is actually built in to the ignition coil. It is a different coil than the non battery/non electric start.
The ignition coil is around $100 U.S. Dollars for the one with the built in charging coil/ignition coil combination.
He would have to change the ignition coil to have the battery charge when the engine is running.
Those engines start very easy with the Pull Start.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

tabora said:


> Yeah, if I were doing it on a small single stage, I'd just swap the starter for the 12V one, buy one of the aftermarket keyswitches, and use a lithium ion 14.4V battery from my old Dewalt drill...
> That link I had in Post #23 would do nicely.


That's a good price for that, he better grab it quick.
You know what that costs at a Honda dealership, well over $100.


----------

